# South Florida pre emergent plan



## Sfladodson (Dec 30, 2020)

Does anyone have any insight into a good pre emergent plan for SFL. Our lowest temp is around 58 degrees average and in the 70s for high. I have been doing 2x per year apps starting in late Jan and again in Sept, but I am struggling with weeds right now pretty much crabgrass is the worst.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Sfladodson said:


> Does anyone have any insight into a good pre emergent plan for SFL. Our lowest temp is around 58 degrees average and in the 70s for high. I have been doing 2x per year apps starting in late Jan and again in Sept, but I am struggling with weeds right now pretty much crabgrass is the worst.


Follow allyn hane as he is close to you.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

https://thelawncarenut.com/pages/lcn-newsletter


----------



## saeroner (Jun 2, 2020)

Been doing this for almost 2 years and great progress. Simple. (WPB Fl)

https://thelawncarenut.com/blogs/news/florida-and-texas-diy-pre-emergent-lawn-care-guide


----------



## Sfladodson (Dec 30, 2020)

Thanks for the plan, I have been following LCN but I must have missed this. Have you noticed and looping when the grass is growing overnight? My last spring app seemed to cause some but it could have just been a surge of growth in the spring.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Sfladodson What pre-emergent are you using? What rates have you been applying?


----------



## Sfladodson (Dec 30, 2020)

I have been applying the split apps recommended by the LCN of prodiamine 2x per year at the 5.2 grams per 1000. Has anyone ever used Coastal herbicide before? I saw it on do my own and it's seems to have 3 active ingredients.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

I have not used Coastal, but I have looked at it. If i had a small property I would for sure use it.

At the max ANNUAL rate 113oz/a per year would last you for 14 years on 3K of turf. At $17 per year it really is a great option for small yards.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Sfladodson I have the same opinion as @Amoo316 . If I had a smaller yard I would use Coastal as well. Looks like a great cost effective product that is pre-mixed for smaller yards. It was mention in the University of Tennessee video as an option for a 3 MOA defense pre-emergnet.

Results of the Coastal study were at 10:28 in the video.






I have only seen it for sale in two places.. Do My Own and Pest Strong.($22 cheaper)

https://www.pestrong.com/1972-coastal-herbicide-simazine-prodiamine-imazaquin-05-25-gal.html

I have never used Pest Strong and have no opinion on their service.


----------



## Sfladodson (Dec 30, 2020)

Yes I might have try it out. I saw it on pest strong as well and was wondering about the site, if it legitimate. They sell it in 64 oz for around $100 which is much closer to what I would need. I worry about buying so much and how long it will stay effective for. Anyone have experience with pest strong?


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Sfladodson said:


> Yes I might have try it out. I saw it on pest strong as well and was wondering about the site, if it legitimate. They sell it in 64 oz for around $100 which is much closer to what I would need. I worry about buying so much and how long it will stay effective for. Anyone have experience with pest strong?


If you search the forums there was a thread posted not long ago with mixed opinions. YMMV on how you interpret them.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Sfladodson You can purchase Specticle Flo/Esplanade in small oz. increments in the marketplace of this forum. This would be my choice. 2 oz supply of Esplanade would be 3-4 year supply for you.



mrmattyq said:


> mrmattyq said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a quart of esplanade on the way. Cost works out to about $12 /oz if interested. Method / cost of shipping not included.
> ...


https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=21340&start=40


----------



## Sfladodson (Dec 30, 2020)

Thanks for the offer. I bit the bullet and ordered some on do my own when I saw the half gallon was back in stock with 10% off. I will share with a couple neighbors so it's not so bad. I will give this a test in the fall and spring to see what it does. My swell is full of weeds right now so it should be a good test.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Sfladodson said:


> Thanks for the offer. I bit the bullet and ordered some on do my own when I saw the half gallon was back in stock with 10% off. I will share with a couple neighbors so it's not so bad. I will give this a test in the fall and spring to see what it does. My swell is full of weeds right now so it should be a good test.


If I had 3Kft2, I'd legit buy that, spray in fall Pre-M, spray 30-45 days later for poa/broadleaf, Spray Pre-M in Spring, spray 30-45 days for crab/broadleaf and call it a day.

I really think it's an excellent product for smaller properties. I think they would do well to release it in a smaller container.


----------



## Sfladodson (Dec 30, 2020)

@Amoo316 is there any issue with the post emergent hurting established plants in beds or over spray? I haven't used it before so I made sure to stay away but is it possible to spray the beds to prevent weeds?


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Sfladodson said:


> @Amoo316 is there any issue with the post emergent hurting established plants in beds or over spray? I haven't used it before so I made sure to stay away but is it possible to spray the beds to prevent weeds?


yeah. look up the active ingredient in Preen, it's just a pre-M


----------



## brazilliangy (Jul 23, 2019)

Question for the pre-emergent. I'm in South Fl. and if I used Coastal (or any 3 MOA pre-emergent) it says at max rate it gives 4 months of coverage. So even if I put 2 apps in the year that only gives me 8 months. My pre-emergents need to be down by Feb 1. Nothing goes dormant down here, so what do we do for the other months?


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

4 split apps method is pretty much ideal for you folks. Supplemental app 60 days after your main spring/fall should cover those 4 months you're missing.


----------



## brazilliangy (Jul 23, 2019)

Bombers said:


> 4 split apps method is pretty much ideal for you folks. Supplemental app 60 days after your main spring/fall should cover those 4 months you're missing.


So get the total max of Coastal for a year and split that in 4 apps?Help my math. For Coastal, max it's 113 fl oz/1 acre/yr.

That comes out to about 2.6 fl oz/1000 sq ft/year. If I have 3000 sq ft of lawn that's 7.8 fl oz for that yard / yr. If I split that in four that would be 1.95 fl oz for that yard for 4 doses. Starting Feb 1, spaced by 60 days? Thanks for helping me out with this.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

@brazilliangy the pre-emergent goes down when soil temperature is below 70F. So for south FL that should be sometime in Dec.

For the warmer months use Celsius as a post emergent. Or use Atrazine when day time temps is under 85F.


----------



## brazilliangy (Jul 23, 2019)

leefjl63 said:


> @brazilliangy the pre-emergent goes down when soil temperature is below 70F. So for south FL that should be sometime in Dec.
> 
> For the warmer months use Celsius as a post emergent. Or use Atrazine when day time temps is under 85F.


If I've tracked my soil temps (website only ) No matter the time of the year my soil temps never drop below 70. But my question is with splitting the app. The instructions say to obtain the 4 months it's using the max dose for a single application. If you split the app in 4 like what I mentioned above, where ur redosing every 60 days. Should that be good for coverage for the entire year? Thanks everyone for being patient. I feel like after finding this forum I've entered the matrix with all the info


----------



## brazilliangy (Jul 23, 2019)

Yeah but I was asking about spacing it out as split apps


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

brazilliangy said:


> leefjl63 said:
> 
> 
> > @brazilliangy the pre-emergent goes down when soil temperature is below 70F. So for south FL that should be sometime in Dec.
> ...


You may find that in full sun areas you stay above 70 as the soil gets baked all day, but areas that are shadier may be significantly colder. I have five soil temperature sensors I keep permanently installed in my yard (and which automatically log in to my weather station) and I have been rather surprised at the variance. There can easily be 10° F between sunny and shadier areas and this is being measured at 6 or 8 inch depth.


----------

